

Top 1000 sites by uniques - _mattb
http://www.google.com/adplanner/static/top1000/
With analytics from Google's adplanner.  via @ptorrone.  Oh, skipped to the end and saw dropbox categorized as myth and folklore, hah.
======
olefoo
Mildly surprised that there has been so little discussion on here. I note that
Facebook not only has the number one site, but fbcdn.net is in at number 86.

